
Hot Chips 2018: Nanotubes as DRAM from Nantero - ksec
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13252/hot-chips-2018-nanotubes-as-dram-by-nantero-live-blog
======
ksec
This is a memory that promise to be even more than Optane / Xpoint from Intel
/ Micron. It will be Persistent DRAM with no speed or endurance penalty, along
with larger capacity and cheaper ECC.

I am extremely sceptical when something sounds too good to be true. What other
factor are they / we overlooking?

In the not too distant future we could have dozens of TB In-Memory Database in
a single machine. What used to be "Big Data" in 2011 / 2012 now fits in
memory.

